# Webspell Änderung



## xXxJBExXx (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich hab für mich und meinem Clan eine Seite erstellt via Webspell + Plugin
Ich habe alles geändert was ich konnte und wollte ... nun will ich noch was ändern nur ich weiß nicht wo :/

http://mspeed.ms.funpic.de/

In der mitte stehen immer die Artikel (Coverages <- neben Board, News und Clanwars) nur ich will das dort immer die Clanwars als "Startseite/Start" stehen.

Wer die Dateien haben will meldet euch 

mfg
xXxJBExXx


----------

